# Tourentipps im NordOsten von HH gesucht



## northpoint (9. März 2007)

Hi,
vielleicht kennt mich der eine oder andere schon aus meinem Wohnungsgegendsuchetread

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=266062 ? 

Nun wird es die Retortencity Norderstedt werden, da dort das Gesamtpaket stimmte.

Habe noch böse Zweifel ob ich hier in dieser Gegend auch sooooo schöne Touren  wie in der Flensburger Fördegegend fahren kann???  

Aber vielleicht könnt Ihr ja meine Zweifel beseitigen und habt einige schöne Touren parat welche man nach der Arbeit mal abradeln kann? Ausgangspunkt für solche Touren sollte Norderstedt sein, da ich nach Dienst nicht erst noch in die U-Bahn oder ins Auto hüpfen will. Any ideas?

Ebenfalls bin ich sehr an Tourenvorschlägen für das Wochenende  sprich längere Touren auch in entferntere Gegenden (z.Bsp. Ahrensburger/Trittau, Sachsenwald, Lübecker Bucht, Lübeck, Ratzeburg, Bad Segeberg Umfeld,etc.) interessiert. Ausgangspunkt ist dann nicht Norderstedt sondern das Fahrrad wird in die Ausflugsgegend per PKW verfrachtet.

Bevorzugte Bikearten sind Crosstrekkingbike & Mountainbike.


----------



## Gerrit (10. März 2007)

Moin,
habe da was im Angebot: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=152969&highlight=billetal

Ansonsten wende dich mal per email an Rabbit, der hat da mal gewohnt. Obwohl er dem MTB abtrünnig geworden ist, sollte er dir noch so einige gute Tipps geben können.

cheers,
gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (10. März 2007)

Sonst schau auch mal unter www.hegibiketours.de da wird viel im Nordosten rumgekurvt.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## northpoint (10. März 2007)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe da was im Angebot: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=152969&highlight=billetal
> 
> Ansonsten wende dich mal per email an Rabbit, der hat da mal gewohnt. Obwohl er dem MTB abtrünnig geworden ist, sollte er dir noch so einige gute Tipps geben können.
> ...



Gerrit, 
das ist ja schonmal ein Anfang! 

Da ich mich ja noch garnicht dort auskenne, werde ich mich bestimmt noch häufig verfahren...

Mehr Vorschläge sind immer willkommen!!!


----------



## Rabbit (10. März 2007)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Ansonsten wende dich mal per email an Rabbit, der hat da mal gewohnt. Obwohl er dem MTB abtrünnig geworden ist, sollte er dir noch so einige gute Tipps geben können.


Direkt bei Trittau liegt das kleine NSG Hahnheide. Das gehörte quasi immer zu meiner Hausrunde. Das NSG selbst ist recht klein. Da kann man aber schön über diverse kleine nette Trails am Rand "drumherumfahren" und ist dann etwa 1-1,5 Std. unterwegs. Startet man die Tour in Ahrensburg (so wie ich), macht dort erst einen netten Abstecher durchs Ahrensburger/Stellmoorer Tunneltal und fährt von dort dann über Lütjensee rüber nach Trittau, dreht dort eine Runde durch das NSG Hahnheide und fährt dann über Grossensee zurück nach Ahrensburg, so ist man etwa 3-5 Stunden unterwegs.
Da sind dann zwar auch immer ein paar kurze Stücke über wenig befahrene Nebenstrassen dabei, aber man kann quasi das gesamte Spektrum der stormanischen Schweiz "erfahren".

Gruß,
Harry

P.S.: Falls weitere Fragen bestehen ist die Idee mit einer E-Mail nicht verkehrt, ich schaue hier nicht mehr so regelmäßig vorbei!


----------



## Gerrit (10. März 2007)

northpoint schrieb:


> Da ich mich ja noch garnicht dort auskenne, werde ich mich bestimmt noch häufig verfahren...



Macht gar nix - dabei entdeckt man oft die schönsten Trails


----------



## Christian_74 (12. März 2007)

Melde dich einfach bei mir, wenn dir dein Umzug Zeit genug für eine (oder mehrere) Tour/en lässt. Dan kutschiere ich dich so lange durch die Gegend, bis du nicht mehr weisst, wo du bist. Wenigstens war das mein Fall, als ich mit MTB anfing. 

Von der Oberalster, durch Duvensted, Ahrensburg, Großhansdorf, bis Trittau, Großensee und die Holsteinische Schweiß ist alles drin. Da gibt es genügend um zu erkunden und mit schöne Wege fündig werden.

Bis dann,


Christian


----------



## MR1703 (12. März 2007)

Ich kann Dir folgende Karten wärmstens empfehlen:

http://www.studioverlag-maiwald.de/

Kreis Stormarn
Flusslandschaft Oberalster
Kreis Segeberg Ost

Gruß

Markus


----------



## northpoint (12. März 2007)

MR1703 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir folgende Karten wärmstens empfehlen:
> 
> http://www.studioverlag-maiwald.de/
> 
> ...



Guter Tipp. Mir gefallen solche Karten als erste Orientierung obwohl man diese Karten meist später nur noch im Regal stehen hat. Auf jeden Fall interessieren mich anfangs erstmal der Alsterlauf hoch und runter (auch bis in die City rein um mal wieder schöne Blicke im Frühling geniessen zu dürfen...   )

@Christian_74:
Das hört sich ja ganz danach an, daß Du grosse Erfahrungen in der Gegend hast?  Ich habe natürlich leider noch nicht sehr viel Zeit, da viel Stress in den nächsten Wochen noch ansteht und Biken ist nunmal leider auch ein sehr zeitintensives Hobby.


----------



## Hegi (12. März 2007)

nabend gerrit,

wir starten unsere touren meistens im wittmor (grenzt an norderstedt) oder am alsterlauf. strecken gibts hier oben genug! im 50-60 km bereich liegen alstertal, wohldorfer wald, tangstedter forst trail, saselbek trail, volksdorfer trail, ahrensburger trail, duvenstedter brook, hainesch iland, rader trail, tunneltal, höltigbaum trail um nur einige zu nennen. im 70-100 km breich liegen dann schon die trails vom großensee, mönchsteich, hahnheider forst und die sachsenwald trails!
touren posten wir aber nur auf unsere homepage 
bei fragen kannst mich gerne an mailen... schaue hier nur selten rein!

tschüss hegi


----------



## northpoint (22. Juli 2007)

Hi,
nun bin ich endlich in Norderstedt angekommen und habe auch Zeit gefunden so einige nette Strecken abzufahren. Gestern eine herrliche Runde von Norderstedt nach Kayhude zum Alsterwanderwegstart > Poppenbüttel > Eis essen in der City und retoure nach Norderstedt. Machte gesamt 72km. Bei dem heutigen Wetter  freut es mich ganz besonders, diese Tour gestern gemacht zu haben. 

@Hegi:
Auf Deiner Seite war ich heutmorgen und wollte dort mich etwas reinlesen. Leider ist der Seitenaubau aber sehr langsam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hegi (22. Juli 2007)

da muß ich meinen admi wohl mal ansprechen 
vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf einer tour


----------



## Ober (22. Juli 2007)

northpoint schrieb:


> Hi,
> nun bin ich endlich in Norderstedt angekommen und habe auch Zeit gefunden so einige nette Strecken abzufahren. Gestern eine herrliche Runde von Norderstedt nach Kayhude zum Alsterwanderwegstart > Poppenbüttel > Eis essen in der City und retoure nach Norderstedt. Machte gesamt 72km. Bei dem heutigen Wetter  freut es mich ganz besonders, diese Tour gestern gemacht zu haben.



Wie wäre es mit einigen Erweiterungen ?

http://www.rsc-kattenberg.de/images/stories/dokumente/CTF-Strecken-2007.pdf


----------



## northpoint (22. Juli 2007)

Ober schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einigen Erweiterungen ?
> 
> http://www.rsc-kattenberg.de/images/stories/dokumente/CTF-Strecken-2007.pdf



Super vielen Dank! Genau so etwas habe ich gesucht. Da werde ich mich mal reinlesen. Sieht aber auf der Karte schon sehr vielversprechend aus.   

BTW: Die Rücktour durch die City gefällt mir meistens auch nicht so gut, aber ich mag eine Strecke nicht zweifach fahren, so daß ich nun öfters an der Alster bis zum Hafen gefahren bin und auf verschiedenen Strecken wieder zurück nach Norderstedt. Den Airport hat man dann auch ab und an noch "im Weg" und muß diesen umfahren.


----------



## northpoint (23. Juli 2007)

Hi Ober,
bin nach der Karte von Dir gefahren.
Gestartet in Norderstedt nach Kayhude und ab dort auf dem Alsterwanderweg Richtung Poppenbüttel gefahren. Nur leider habe ich es irgendwie nicht geschafft den Wanderweg rechtzeitig zu verlassen? Irgendwie kam ich dann doch in den Duvenstedter Brook und dort kreuz & quer gefahren. Am Ende hatte ich dann 48km auf dem Tacho. Etwas mehr als geplant war.


----------



## Ober (24. Juli 2007)

Tja, da kann ich als Tip nur geben, daß man die Strecke auch gut anders herum fahren kann. Dann findest Du den Fehler sicherlich. Die Strecke hat so 2-3 Ecken wo man sich leicht verfahren kann. 
Könnte Dir alternativ noch den GPS Track senden, der wird Dir aber auch nur bedingt weiter helfen vermute ich.


----------



## Netghost (25. Juli 2007)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe da was im Angebot: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=152969&highlight=billetal
> 
> Ansonsten wende dich mal per email an Rabbit, der hat da mal gewohnt. Obwohl er dem MTB abtrünnig geworden ist, sollte er dir noch so einige gute Tipps geben können.
> ...



Also langsam bekomm ich Angst, was bitte ist aus der einst so aktiven Hamburger Bikerszene geworden? Im LMB steht schon seit meiner letzen größeren Aktivitäts phase (irgendwann im Frühling) NICHTS mehr. von den Ehemals regelmäßig stattfindenden 5 oder gar 6 events ist heute NICHTS mehr zu sehen. Weder die Leute hier im Forum, noch irgendwelche hinweise darauf was hier los ist. Dazu die immer mal wieder auftauchenden (okay eigentlcih nur zwei) Neulinge deren anfragen fast KOMPLETT untergehen bzw ignoriert werden.

Es ist NICHT normal das eine szene innerhalb von 1 1/2 Jahren so gründlich ausstirbt, als ob es sie nie gegeben hätte. Würde sich mal bitte wer erbarmen und mir erklären was hier vorgefallen ist? Gabs ERNSTHAFTEN Streß irgendwo?  (so mit Polizei undso) Ist irgendwer gestorben? Irgendwelche Rechtlichen Schwierigkeiten in HH wegen dem Gebike in den HaBes? 

Da zieht man um, macht und tut, kommt dann endlich ein wenig klar und denkt sich "Hey jetzt kannst ja mal wieder mit dem Biken anfangen" und was ist? von den gut und gerne 10 Leuten die wir hier in HH einstmals waren seh ich gerdae nochmal EINEN(!). Janus weg. Mira weg. Cat nur noch alle Jubeljahre. Früher sied ihr doch selbst im Winter gefahren.  

WAS ZUR HÖLLE IST HIER PASSIERT???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (26. Juli 2007)

Netghost schrieb:


> Also langsam bekomm ich Angst, was bitte ist aus der einst so aktiven Hamburger Bikerszene geworden? Im LMB steht schon seit meiner letzen größeren Aktivitäts phase (irgendwann im Frühling) NICHTS mehr. von den Ehemals regelmäßig stattfindenden 5 oder gar 6 events ist heute NICHTS mehr zu sehen. Weder die Leute hier im Forum, noch irgendwelche hinweise darauf was hier los ist. Dazu die immer mal wieder auftauchenden (okay eigentlcih nur zwei) Neulinge deren anfragen fast KOMPLETT untergehen bzw ignoriert werden.
> 
> Es ist NICHT normal das eine szene innerhalb von 1 1/2 Jahren so gründlich ausstirbt, als ob es sie nie gegeben hätte. Würde sich mal bitte wer erbarmen und mir erklären was hier vorgefallen ist? Gabs ERNSTHAFTEN Streß irgendwo?  (so mit Polizei undso) Ist irgendwer gestorben? Irgendwelche Rechtlichen Schwierigkeiten in HH wegen dem Gebike in den HaBes?
> 
> ...



Hi,

eigentlich ist nichts passiert. Die einen fahren Marathons, die anderen Touren, einer fährt Motorrad die andere fast nur noch Rennrad. Der Eine bezeichnet den LMB als Tour, der andere als Trainingseinheit. So lebt sich eine Gruppe, die in 2005 an einem Mittwoch im Sommer 20 Leute an der Kärntner Hütte zählte auseinander. Irgendwie doof aber so ist es! Problematisch ist eben eine zu große Gruppe mit unterschiedlichsten Interessen. Das nun so wenig los ist, ist schon schade!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## northpoint (26. Juli 2007)

Mich hat es auch sehr gewundert, da ich früher immer die Gruppe und deren Aktivitäten aus der Ferne (Flensburg) bewundert habe und nun ist irgendwie völlig tote Hose? Naja, ist wie in manch einer Partnerschaft. Manchmal braucht man etwas Abstand. Aber *SEX MIT DER EX*   ist immer sehr aufregend. Also rauf auf das Bike!


----------



## Netghost (27. Juli 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eigentlich ist nichts passiert. Die einen fahren Marathons, die anderen Touren, einer fährt Motorrad die andere fast nur noch Rennrad. Der Eine bezeichnet den LMB als Tour, der andere als Trainingseinheit. So lebt sich eine Gruppe, die in 2005 an einem Mittwoch im Sommer 20 Leute an der Kärntner Hütte zählte auseinander. Irgendwie doof aber so ist es! Problematisch ist eben eine zu große Gruppe mit unterschiedlichsten Interessen. Das nun so wenig los ist, ist schon schade!
> 
> ...



Hi Sanz,

na wenigstens noch ein bekannter Nick hier. Es würde mich gar nicht stören wenn sie alle was eigenes machen. Was mich verwirrt ist die völlige Sendepause HIER. vom verrückten Bullen (madbull  )weiß ich das er sich in ein anderes Forum (eingangirgendwas) zurückgezogen hat und dort noch sehr aktiv ist. Aber das die andren sich hier überhaupt nicht mehr blicken lassen bzw auch keine Touren oder "Trainingseinheiten" mehr in LMB stellen ist doch schon ein wenig irritierend, zumal ich ebenfalls an Touren interessiert wäre. Marathon wenn ich später mal wieder ein wenig mehr Kondition habe und endlcih unter 80 Kilo bin. Es kommt einem fast so vor als ob sie dieses Forum sogar absichtlich meiden würden...warum auch immer.


----------



## Backfisch (27. Juli 2007)

Netghost schrieb:


> Gabs ERNSTHAFTEN Streß irgendwo?  (so mit Polizei undso) Ist irgendwer gestorben? Irgendwelche Rechtlichen Schwierigkeiten in HH wegen dem Gebike in den HaBes?



Nur weil die Touren nicht im LMB stehen heisst es nicht dass keine stattfinden...


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Nur weil die Touren nicht im LMB stehen heisst es nicht dass keine stattfinden...



Genau!  Es findet jetzt halt i.d.R. nach persönlicher Absprache statt. Zudem ist das Wetter diesen Sommer  echt bescheiden, da ist kaum ein Planung möglich


----------



## Backfisch (27. Juli 2007)

Der Sommer besteht nicht nur aus dem Juli  Keine Sorge, August und September werden sicher größtenteils schön, so wie Mai / Juni.
Ist doch in HH eigentlich immer so, nur im Juli ist Aprilwetter, letztes Jahr war es nur wegen der WM anders.


----------



## Netghost (29. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Nur weil die Touren nicht im LMB stehen heisst es nicht dass keine stattfinden...



Na toll, ich hab zwar noch n paart Handy nummern aber da so einfach anrufen...okay ich könne auch mal einfach ne SMS schicken.


----------



## northpoint (16. März 2008)

Bin heute mal folgende Tour

http://www.rsc-kattenberg.de/images/stories/dokumente/CTF-Strecken-2008.pdf

gefahren. Zwar nicht komplett, da ich von Norderstedt meine Anfahrt hatte und daher ab Kayhude Richtung Duvenstedter Brook gestartet bin. Ich denke aber, auch ohne zu wissen wie die restliche Strecke aussieht, daß dieser Teil der interessantere ist!?

Es war sehr schlammig und hat Spass gemacht. Direkt danach die Schlammpackung vom Rad abgespült...sah heftig aus! 

Könnte mir vorstellen, daß diese Runde zu meiner Feierabendrunde wird!? 
Wer Interesse hat ab und an mitzufahren kann mich gerne per PN ansprechen!


----------



## Oliver Linberg (31. März 2008)

Hallo, gut, dass du nach einem Jahr noch aktiv in deinen Thread bist! Hast du inzwischen Mitfahrer?? Ich versuche hier in Segeberg eine Gemeinschaft aufzubauen - ist schwierig. Hier gibts viel zu biken - und das Beste ; fast ohne Asphalt (2 % !!)
Melde dich mal 
Gruß
Oliver


----------

